# Parsonage Turner Syndrome



## stonetag (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey guys, my girlfriend was diagnosed with what is called Parsonage Turner Syndrome, it affects certain tendons and/or nerves in the shoulder. She is strong as shit in most lifts, just certain angles aggravates the certain area. She asked me if I would throw it out there to you guys and see if maybe someone has experienced it.


----------



## DF (Apr 29, 2015)

I have really never heard that term used before, however I have heard of Brachial Neuritis.  Just wondering how they came by this diagnosis?  Has she had an MRI?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 29, 2015)

I got nothing, Brother, but sorry to hear about your girl's condition. That sucks.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 30, 2015)

DF said:


> I have really never heard that term used before, however I have heard of Brachial Neuritis.  Just wondering how they came by this diagnosis?  Has she had an MRI?



She said that she believes that Brachial Neuritis is the same thing, and that an MRI was what detected it.


----------

